# Nano for the office?



## currykraut (Apr 9, 2012)

I just recently setup a FLUVAL edge on my desk and I don't hear it at all. I will be stocking it soon with some red cherry shrimp and cardinal tetras along with some java ferns and java moss.

I love it already and get compliments all the time from coworkers!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I have two 2.5 gallon minibows with Azoo Palm filters on my desk if you don't mind the acrylic. I use a 10w ZooMed bulb for lighting. One is a dwarf african frog biotope and one has shrimp and phoenix rasboras.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

Innovative Marine has some of the nicest looking nano tanks I've seen, they can be a little pricey though once you get into the "larger" nano tanks. They come with a light, an over flow style filter. Not sure what they sound like an the bulb probably needs to be changed, think they are more in the reef spec.

Finnex is a PT.net sponsor and has very nice nano tanks also, they are very affordable too.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Michiba54 said:


> Innovative Marine has some of the nicest looking nano tanks I've seen, they can be a little pricey though once you get into the "larger" nano tanks. They come with a light, an over flow style filter. Not sure what they sound like an the bulb probably needs to be changed, think they are more in the reef spec.
> 
> Finnex is a PT.net sponsor and has very nice nano tanks also, they are very affordable too.


The Innovative Marine Pico 4 looks amazing. $150 is a little more then I want to spend but maybe If can find a used one. The Finnex glass deluxe would be awesome. Not a terrible price but I'm not sure about the light. 

A 10w led would be pretty sufficient for a 3-4 gallon right?


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

I think these are awesome!


http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pag...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

why do you think the ADA would be too noisy? I dont think the open top would make it any louder. 

I really would love to have one for my desk noise isnt the issue its space. Its packed as it is and Im not really sure about where I would put it. I would end up stacking papers on top of it!


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Fluval Ebi. Nice and quiet looks good with RCS and Cardinals.


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

Sub-10 gallon tanks are unfit for keeping most fish - betta are alright, but definitely not pea puffers. Shrimp and snails are your best bet for keeping healthy inhabitants and minimizing maintenance of your office nano. The Aquaclear 20 filter is worth checking out - it produces little/unnoticeable noise.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

azoo palm filter is also a good alternative filter... small and quiet


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Depending on your desk space a Spec could be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

idleivey said:


> The Innovative Marine Pico 4 looks amazing. $150 is a little more then I want to spend but maybe If can find a used one. The Finnex glass deluxe would be awesome. Not a terrible price but I'm not sure about the light.
> 
> A 10w led would be pretty sufficient for a 3-4 gallon right?


I don't know anything about LEDs other then they make awesome flash lights. :icon_mrgr

I think most people just use the stock light an upgrade later if its required. That is what I get from the few journals I've read at least.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Check out www.truaqua.com they have some cool little nanos, I am going to be grabbing one soon myself, I like the fact that most of the models have an internal filter setup built in!! can't wait to get mine... Stupid wedding costing me to much haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I was also researching a desk nano and decided to build my own rather than going with a kit. Mr. Aqua 7.5g, Finnex LED 12" strip and I'll most likely go with an AC20 filter as a canister may take up too much room. Total will be about 110.

I was also seriously considering the following...
Aqueon evolve 8 (acrylic tank, comes with a lid, filter and lightm wasn't too sure about the LED light) 
Finnex 4g deluxe with canister and clip light (felt the light would be too high light and end up buying a different light anyway so in the end decided against it.
Fluval Ebi (thought the filter wouldn't be used, wasn't thrilled about an internal filter)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Mini S with a Zoomed 501 is a super duper quiet setup. All my tanks are in my bedroom. And all of them are silent


----------



## haralds (Jul 19, 2009)

This is the Fluval Spec I am getting ready for my office. It's been prepping for a few days seeded by the Fluval Edge 12G next to it.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a mini-m on my desk with a zoomed 501. it was silent.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

You could also do a small 1-2G shrimp bowl, Diana Walsted style. No filter needed, only a light


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

+1 on filterless. Just make sure you have enough plantmass from the beginning.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

IWANNAGOFAST that looks great. I think mini-m with a 501 or toms would be the way to go. 

Light wise would CFL be fine or just any cheap desk lamp?


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

shinycard255 said:


> You could also do a small 1-2G shrimp bowl, Diana Walsted style. No filter needed, only a light


I'll have to look that up. What are the water changes like?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

idleivey said:


> I'll have to look that up. What are the water changes like?


Since it's a Walsted bowl and basically runs itself, Walsted says you can go 6 months without a water change... but on my personal 1G bowl, I change out about 10-20% 2x a week which takes no more than 2 minutes max. Very simple to upkeep. I planted a lot of dwarf sag, 1 anubias nana on some driftwood, and had salvinia as a floater. I then let it sit out for about 4 weeks before I put some RCS in it and ever since it's never caused me a problem.

If you have some more questions, hit me up. I'll be more than happy to answer them for you


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 5g tank at the office to. It's awesome to have one.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so I ended up going with a bowl. I pretty much had everything I needed lying around the house and If i ended up buying another tank I think the wife would drown me in it. 

I started a tank journal, and maybe in the future I can upgrade to a nice finnex or fluval.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Its at the office, she'll never know! 

But that bowl has a cool shape.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

She would smell my fear.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

water changes were done about every few days. I took a cup of water out, replaced it with a cup of water... simple. My desk was right by the kitchen too so it was even easier haha


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

idleivey said:


> Ok so I ended up going with a bowl. I pretty much had everything I needed lying around the house and If i ended up buying another tank I think the wife would drown me in it.
> 
> I started a tank journal, and maybe in the future I can upgrade to a nice finnex or fluval.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help.


Just make sure your head doesn't fit inside the tank.


----------

